# One Week (+1 day) left



## Manyyearslater (Oct 19, 2017)

Only one more week (+ 1 day) left to prepare for "THE TEST".  What is everyone going to do? 

I took off the entire week last April to study.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hookers &amp; Blow. Whoops, did I say that out loud???


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

Read Tartine in preparation for baking my first loaf of bread.


----------



## User1 (Oct 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hookers &amp; Blow. Whoops, did I say that out loud???


that's a trophy for winning, btw. not a "thanks"


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> that's a trophy for winning, btw. not a "thanks"


This what I always see the trophy icon as also.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 19, 2017)

I am going to go do a 12 hour inspection tomorrow, and then a practice exam Saturday.  Then, I may go sit in a corner and cry.  I woke up stressing out about open channel flow last night.  Feeling pretty good if that is the first test related dream I have had this go around and just a week out.  I took off Wednesday &amp; Thursday, (well, and obv Friday) to do some last minute prep and just chill.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 19, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hookers &amp; Blow. Whoops, did I say that out loud???


In that order?


----------



## goast55 (Oct 19, 2017)

Frankly I'm a bit terrified of this test.  I didn't really study for the FE this past February and passed (thankfully).  Hurricane Harvey happened and did its destruction to my house and surrounding areas.  Needless to say I'm winging it and hoping it works out! (ME Machine Design)


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

goast55 said:


> Frankly I'm a bit terrified of this test.  I didn't really study for the FE this past February and passed (thankfully).  Hurricane Harvey happened and did its destruction to my house and surrounding areas.  Needless to say I'm winging it and hoping it works out! (ME Machine Design)


Sorry to hear you were directly affected. Good luck! Just do your best with what you've got!


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 20, 2017)

Took Wed and Thursday off. Plan to get in some studying over the weekend and again on Wed, then head to the hotel Thurs afternoon. I keep telling myself I won't open a book on Thursday, but knowing me, I won't be able to resist.

I feel OK about most of the breadth topics. I scored a 70% (missed 12) on the breadth portion of the NCEES practice exam a few weeks ago. I think I should definitely be able to improve upon that during the real test. I made some dumb mistakes that are easily correctable by exercising a little more caution when going about solving the problems. However, I was surprised that several of my "wrong" answers were actually listed as answers. I must have made typical mistakes that NCEES knows a lot of people make, so they throw those answers in - sneaky!!

Additionally, I seem to have a really have a hard time with the definition/knowledge type problems that don't require any math to solve them. Some of them you can look up in the CERM, but the majority of the time the answers are worded completely different from anything you'll find in the CERM, and unless you're really knowledgeable about the topic, it's hard to pick the correct answer. I was surprised how many of those there were on the practice exam.  

As for the water resources &amp; environmental portion of the exam, yikes - I did not do well. For the most part I let myself get overwhelmed with the harder problems and spent too much time trying to solve things I was never going to be able to solve no matter how much time I had. At the end of 4 hrs, I only had roughly half the questions answered. So, I will definitely be trying to bone up a little on those topics, and do my best to not freak out during the test when I see a problem I don't know how to solve right off the bat. I'll just skip it until I come to something I know how to do. Hopefully I don't find myself on question 40 having answered no problems!


----------



## User1 (Oct 20, 2017)

@utilityeng you won't find yourself at 40 having answered none! my most successful strategy is going through the exam in waves, go and read every question, do the questions you can answer in like 30 seconds - the super short ones that are basically gimmes with your knowledge base, then go through and do the short formula ones, then the longer ones, then the tricksy ones (for me it was WRE and Transpo - those damn curves). The first time I tested, I just went front to back. got flustered on the difficult questions which affected my confidence in answering other questions that should have been super easy. failed. Second time, I did pass throughs, which reading all the questions multiple times, helped me comprehend more effectively what they were actually asking instead of making assumptions while trying to speed through a timed exam. 

good luck next friday. you'll do great!


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 20, 2017)

Thx @thejulie_PE for the words of encouragement! I'm gambling on my first go-round of this test by self-studying.

If I fail, EET will be in my near future, and my wallet will be a little lighter. I REALLY hope I pass.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 20, 2017)

You all got this!

Not sure if it works for everyone, but I used the whole rating system when I took the exam. 1-4 ranking them in difficulty before even attempting a single problem. Working a few easy ones right off the bat is a confidence builder. I've taken other tests where I get stuck on the first one and then begin second guessing everything from that point on.


----------



## goast55 (Oct 20, 2017)

Jbone27 PE said:


> You all got this!
> 
> Not sure if it works for everyone, but I used the whole rating system when I took the exam. 1-4 ranking them in difficulty before even attempting a single problem. Working a few easy ones right off the bat is a confidence builder. I've taken other tests where I get stuck on the first one and then begin second guessing everything from that point on.




Definitely will try this strategy out.  We've got this!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Oct 20, 2017)

Last October I took the day before the exam off of work to do some last minute studying and organize my references but what really happened is I did maybe 5 practice problems that I had already done before but I ran out of other problems to do and those ones were more challenging to me. once I finished those, I packed up all of my references in the orders I had practiced using them and watched "The Office" the rest of the day. it was actually a very enjoyable and relaxing day! Made a massive pasta dinner, ate until I almost popped, went to bed around 9 and the rest is history! Good luck to everyone taking the exam!


----------



## ngmakhlo_PE (Oct 20, 2017)

utilityeng said:


> Thx @thejulie_PE for the words of encouragement! I'm gambling on my first go-round of this test by self-studying.
> 
> If I fail, EET will be in my near future, and my wallet will be a little lighter. I REALLY hope I pass.


I wish you the best of luck on the exam. Do not get overwhelmed if you see a problem you're not comfortable with, move on and solve some softballs to get your confidence up and go back and take a crack at the challenging one you skipped, a few times I did that and when I came back to the problem it was much easier for me to understand! If things do not go your way this time around, EET is the way to be! Cheers!!


----------



## John QPE (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm probably going to drink heavily, then perhaps drink a little more.....

I'm sure glad I don't need to take that test thing you all keep talking about.


----------



## Limamike (Oct 20, 2017)

Ladies and gents, take the test serious. It will kick your butt... Fight back, you will prevail


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 20, 2017)

Skip Waffle House the morning of the test.  I could not sleep and went their for a hearty meal.  Scattered, Smothered, and Covered with 2 pots of coffee was not a wise decision.  Eat what you normally eat for breakfast and don't drink more coffee than you are usually drink.


----------

